
10 Futuristic Materials - ca98am79
http://lifeboat.com/ex/10.futuristic.materials
======
Zenst
Nice read and layout with no adverts or banner ad's, I like this.

I was not aware of metal foam, and from how it is made, I do feel it will be
one of those materials used sooner rather than later. If it is as good as they
say.

Also Scotty will be pleased as Transparent alumina made the list.

Wonder how long until they make turbine blades out of diamond, a long way of,
but maybe a future future list.

------
hackaflocka
What are your ideas on how one can break into one of these materials
businesses in an evangelist / sales / management capacity?

